# [TIP][EBUILD] Ed infine eccola msn e webcam per linux

## koma

http://www.mercury.to

E' uscito l'ebuild

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=77141

A me non funziona

----------

## G2k

Proprio quello che stavo cercando e per il quale stavo bestemmiando ieri sera!  :Surprised:  adesso lo provo subito

il link che hai dato non funziona se cliccato, bisogna togliere il punto interrogativo finale  :Wink: 

thnx

----------

## koma

mi spiace solo che sia in java quindi sarà pesantuccio oltretutto è scaricabile solo via torrent se promettete di fare i bravi vi giro un ftp  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ma sotto che licenza e'?

----------

## =DvD=

ma non lo faceva anche amsn?

----------

## Raffo

a questo punto ci dai l'ftp e ci fai anche un simpatissimo how-to   :Very Happy: 

----------

## unz

io aspetto che gAim implenti il plugin ... mi piace troppo questo client ... è come l'alimentari sotto casa che alle medie ti dava delle stupende pizzette rosse per la ricreazione ... ti è entrato nel cuore e non hai la forza di abbandonarlo ...

----------

## koma

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> ma non lo faceva anche amsn?

 Non che io sappia

----------

## koma

sto tentando di raccapezzarmi se qualcuno vuole provare intanto =) io ho dei problemi con questo:

http://www.mercury.to/index.php?page=Wiki&wikipage=LinuxLibraryLocations

nel senso inserendo quelle informazionei e impostando come programdir /home/koma/Mercury dove ho installato il programma mi va in loop e si pianta tutto

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

amsn non fa niente del genere per ora...

----------

## koma

ho aperto un bug =) https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=77141

----------

## koma

www.koma.altervista.org/gentoo/chat.bin

per le 22:00 di oggi Sabato 8 gennaio sarà attivo il download 

(prima il file sarà parziale).

SPOT: Se avete tempo mi cliccate sui banner? www.koma.altervista.org vorrei fare un po' di mirroring per alcune apps un po' difficilmente scaricabili ma non ho molto spazio :SPOT

----------

## G2k

@_@ non ho capito a cosa servono i links...

cmqe, quando esce l'ebuild potete informarmi ^_^ gracias

----------

## assente

Cos'era videoconferenza?

Forbidden

You don't have permission to access /images/vidconf/KarnEvil_Linux.jpg on this server.

Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.

----------

## koma

si prova a guardare negli shot del sito lì c'è

----------

## federico

Ma supporta solo msn ? Non ho trovato sul sito qualcosa che dica il contrario  :Sad: 

----------

## federico

 *unz wrote:*   

> è come l'alimentari sotto casa che alle medie ti dava delle stupende pizzette rosse per la ricreazione

  Definitivo  :Smile: 

----------

## koma

 *federico wrote:*   

> Ma supporta solo msn ? Non ho trovato sul sito qualcosa che dica il contrario 

 anche jabber a quanto pare

----------

## Raffo

ma ti funziona??

----------

## koma

non la webcam aspetterò l'ebuild

----------

## Raffo

 *koma wrote:*   

> non la webcam aspetterò l'ebuild

 

ti seguo a ruota allora. aspetto l'ebuild  :Wink: 

----------

## t0mcat

provato, e ne sono entusiasta.

imo e' assolutamente il client msn per linux definitivo.

un mirror per l'installer.

http://files.t0mcat.servebeer.com/software/linux/packages/1707_Linux_NoVM.bin

fossi in voi non aspetterei l'ebuild, l'installer e' idiot-proof.

----------

## Thrain

Se l'installer è idiot-proof, io mi chiedo se anche l'uninstaller sia altrettanto intutivo... O se per lo meno esiste.

----------

## koma

esiste è nella in ~/Mercury/uninstaller

----------

## t0mcat

 *Thrain wrote:*   

> Se l'installer è idiot-proof, io mi chiedo se anche l'uninstaller sia altrettanto intutivo... O se per lo meno esiste.

 

provato, si, e' altrettanto idiot-proof e funziona degnamente.

----------

## Raffo

provato.... e devo dire che mi fa pena... l'ho trovato lento e poco gradevole graficamente... meglio gaim  :Smile: 

----------

## Thrain

Provato ad installarlo... sarà idiot-proof ma contro la mia jella non può nulla nessuno  :Laughing:  !!

Pernso che l'errore che mi dà in fase di installazione sia dovuto alle NPTL... ecco l'output:

```

emanuele@Arda ~ $ ./1707_Linux_NoVM.bin

Preparing to install...

Extracting the installation resources from the installer archive...

Configuring the installer for this system's environment...

awk: error while loading shared libraries: libdl.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

dirname: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

/bin/ls: error while loading shared libraries: librt.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

basename: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

dirname: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

basename: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

hostname: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

Launching installer...

grep: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

/opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.06/jre/bin/java: error while loading shared libraries: libpthread.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

```

Suggerimenti? Tra l'altro se non erro dovrei scaricare anche:

```

1708_ManualUpdate.torrent

```

Ma non ho idea di come si faccia... con mldonkey è possibile o devo emergere un client bittorrent ad hoc?

----------

## koma

scarica da solo al primo avvio l'aggiornamento , no nn è quello.

Penso di si che sia a causa di nptl che nn va :\ nnon so cosa consigliarti

----------

## t0mcat

per le nptl c'e' una procedura fatta apposta:

http://www.mercury.to/index.php?page=Wiki&wikipage=Linux_Setup

@raffo, beh, questione di gusti.

----------

## koma

```
Since 1708, Mercury fully support Video conference on Linux and Windows. Both sending and receiving audio and video should work.

From 1709 Beta 1 and up, Mercury supports Video conference on Mac OS X. Only receiving will work on a Mac for now. I'm working on getting sending working as well :-).

For information on how to get it working, please read this. 
```

Ora la videoconferenza su linux è completamente possibile non solo più in ricezione ^_^ Happy for this

----------

## Thrain

 *t0mcat wrote:*   

> per le nptl c'e' una procedura fatta apposta:
> 
> http://www.mercury.to/index.php?page=Wiki&wikipage=Linux_Setup
> 
> 

 

Forse vedo male, ma la procedura spiegata lì è alquanto incomprensibile... dice di scaricare l'aggiornamento manuale (ancora non so come si faccia, visto che ho solo un file .torrent per ora...)... ma non c'è scritto da nessuna parte come far partire l'installazione. Magari se riuscissi a scaricare questo "ManualUpdate" riuscirei a risolvere qualcosa... qualcuno ha un link da passarmi, grazie?

Scusate la n00baggine

----------

## lxnay

lo voglio provare! come cavolo si fa a far partire l'installer in un sistema nptl only? uffa....

----------

## lxnay

ce l'ho fatta!

ecco il mio mercury messenger (l'eseguibile):

```
 #!/bin/bash

MERCURY_INSTALL_PATH="/usr/share/mercury"

JMF_INSTALL_PATH="/usr/share/jmf-bin"

cd $MERCURY_INSTALL_PATH

classpath=""

for file in `ls $MERCURY_INSTALL_PATH/lib`

do

 classpath="$MERCURY_INSTALL_PATH/lib/$file:$classpath"

done

for file in `ls $JMF_INSTALL_PATH/lib`

do

 classpath="$JMF_INSTALL_PATH/lib/$file:$classpath"

done

java -classpath $classpath com.dMSN.Main

```

Va e mi stavo chiedendo se il programma fosse così all'altezza da poter essere incluso tranquillamente nel mio OpenKiosk client.

----------

## Thrain

Se ce l'hai fatta mi potresti dire come  :Very Happy:  ?

Grazie in anticipo

----------

## Raffo

qualcuno mi dice che differenza c'è tra la video conferenza e la normale funzione di msn?? perchè leggo scritto ovunque che mercury nn supporta la webcam come msn, ma supporta la video conferenza   :Confused: 

----------

## koma

video-conferenza scomponi ed avrai il risultato. Cmq sembra dalle ultime nes del sito che supporti anche l'invio della cam ^_^

----------

## Thrain

Mentre son riuscito ad installare Mercury (semplicissimo)... magari metto un ebuild tra poco... continuo a non capire la differenza tra videoconferenza e webcam... comunque mi dite se con mercury posso vedere un contatto che usa la webcam? (Io non la uso perché non la ho  :Very Happy:  )

----------

## ivanbenassi978

Io ho problemi con gaim e a lavoro con il proxy non ne vuole sapere di funzionare.. msn su winzoz ci mette un po' ma alla fine si collega... qualcuno ha qualche suggerimento ? O ha provato gaim dietro proxy ? 

 :Cool: 

----------

## ivanbenassi978

Ho provato a lanciare l'installer del mercury ma mi sbrodola fuori una cosa del tipo 

Launching installer...

Invocation of this Java Application has caused an InvocationTargetException. This application will now exit. (LAX)

Stack Trace:

java.awt.HeadlessException

        at java.awt.GraphicsEnvironment.checkHeadless(GraphicsEnvironment.java:121)

        at java.awt.Window.<init>(Window.java:274)

        at java.awt.Frame.<init>(Frame.java:401)

        at java.awt.Frame.<init>(Frame.java:366)

        at javax.swing.JFrame.<init>(JFrame.java:154)

        at com.zerog.ia.installer.Main.d(DashoA8113)

        at com.zerog.ia.installer.Main.a(DashoA8113)

        at com.zerog.ia.installer.Main.main(DashoA8113)

        at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)

        at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:39)

        at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)        at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:324)

        at com.zerog.lax.LAX.launch(DashoA8113)

        at com.zerog.lax.LAX.main(DashoA8113)

This Application has Unexpectedly Quit: Invocation of this Java Application has caused an InvocationTargetException. This application will now exit. (LAX)

Ne sapete qualcosa ?!

----------

## koma

Updated

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

```
 # ebuild mercury-bin-1708.ebuild digest

!!! aux_get(): ebuild path for 'net-im/mercury-bin-1708' not specified:

!!!            None

!!! aux_get(): ebuild path for 'net-im/mercury-bin-1708' not specified:

!!!            None

doebuild(): aux_get() error; aborting.
```

forse non ho capito bene dove mettere mercury.sh..

EDIT: è segnalato pure su bugzilla

----------

## koma

la path di mercury deve essere /usr/local/portage/net-im/mercury-bin/

 in compenso mi da questo errore : 

```
emerge -pv  mercury-bin                         

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies  T

!!! Problem in net-im/mercury-bin dependencies.

!!! "Specific key requires an operator (dev-java/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2) (try adding an '=')" exceptions

```

Ma non capisco in dove nell'ebuild richiede blackdown

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

io l'ho installato, ma non mi funziona.. non sono nemmeno sicuro di aver capito come si fa partire..

----------

## Dhaki

È stato introdotto in portage:

```
* net-im/mercury-bin

     Available versions:  [M]~1708

     Installed:           no

     Homepage:            http://www.mercury.to/

     Description:         MSN and Jabber client in Java
```

----------

## Thrain

emerso senza problemi... ma la video conferenza non funziona!

Qualcuno di voi è riuscito a farlo fungere?

Grazie

----------

## Thrain

La release 1709_B7 supporta la webcam! Solo in ricezione per ora... ma comunque è un record di questo programma... in pochissimo tempo sta riuscendo a supportare tutto! E altri no (vedi Kopete, Gaim... cosa stanno aspettando??) !

L'unico inconveniente è che è scritto in Java e quindi è abbastanza lento... e non trova i caratteri che vorrei... peccato

Ma funziona abbastanza bene.

Ciao

----------

## PboY

io avevo trovato questo tempo fa e non sono ancora riuscito a provarlo per mancanza di tempo ...

http://gaim-vv.sourceforge.net/

----------

## Thrain

 *PboY wrote:*   

> io avevo trovato questo tempo fa e non sono ancora riuscito a provarlo per mancanza di tempo ...
> 
> http://gaim-vv.sourceforge.net/

 

Io l'ho provato e webcam/videoconferenza non funzionavano.

Mercury invece ha perfino il supporto per i disegni... anche se non funzionano con tutti i miei contatti, è comunque una cosa simpatica.

----------

## Vurdak

Io aspetto intanto che esca un plugin per kopete  :Very Happy: 

Almeno per il microfono  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Raffo

ma per provare mercury mi devo beccare tutte queste dipendenze??  :Shocked: 

```
Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N F  ] dev-java/jmf-bin-2.1.1e-r1  1,913 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/jdictrayapi-0.8.7  -doc -examples -jikes -source 970 kB 

 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/bsh-2.0_beta1-r1  +gnome +kde 303 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/log4j-1.2.8-r1  -doc 2,454 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/avalon-logkit-bin-1.2.2  -doc 409 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/commons-logging-1.0.4  -doc -jikes -junit 98 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/libreadline-java-0.8.0-r1  -doc 75 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/jython-2.1-r5  -jikes +readline 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/rhino-1.5.5-r1  -doc -jikes 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/regexp-1.3-r1  -doc -jikes 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/xerces-2.6.2-r1  -doc 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/oro-2.0.8  -doc -jikes 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/commons-net-1.2.2  -doc -jikes 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/jdepend-2.8.1  -doc -jikes 377 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/jzlib-1.0.5  -doc -jikes 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/jsch-0.1.18  -doc -jikes 190 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/bcel-5.1  -doc -jikes 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/xalan-2.6.0  -doc 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/junit-3.8.1-r1  -doc -jikes 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/antlr-2.7.3  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/commons-collections-3.1  -doc -jikes 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/commons-beanutils-1.6.1-r1  -doc -jikes 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/ant-tasks-1.6.2-r5  -javamail -noantlr -nobcel -nobeanu 

tils -nobsh -nocommonslogging -nocommonsnet -nojdepend -nojsch -nojython -nolog4 

j -nooro -noregexp -norhino -noxalan -noxerces 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/ant-1.6.2-r6  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/saxpath-1.0  -doc -junit 2,115 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/jdom-1.0_beta6  -doc -jikes 1,021 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] net-im/mercury-bin-1708  4,379 kB 

Total size of downloads: 14,309 kB

```

----------

## koma

si ma come vedi non è che siano "enormi" sono + che altro plugin o microutility

----------

## Thrain

Si discuteva di tutte quelle dipendenze nel bug relativo a Mercury: son necessarie per la policy di Gentoo riguardo ai file Jar. In pratica la policy richiede che ci sia un solo file Jar contenente una determinata libreria, non che ogni programma che usa quella libreria abbia la sua copia locale. Mercury utilizza una serie di librerie locali che in realtà son contenute in quelle dipendenze: quindi l'ebuild le emerge come dipendenze, e, in src_unpack, cancella le copie locali.

Ciao

----------

## Raffo

nn posso emergerlo perchè mi da un errore con  dev-java/commons-net che da quanto ho capito è dovuto al fatto che ho installato java 1.5.... di tornare indietro nn se ne parla, vedo se trovo la soluzione, magari domani ora sono stanco ^__^

----------

## Raffo

sapete dirmi a cosa può essere dovuto questo errore con xalan?? 

```
>>> emerge (1 of 7) dev-java/xalan-2.6.0 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) xalan-j_2_6_0-src.tar.gz

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking xalan-j_2_6_0-src.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/xalan-2.6.0/work

tar: A lone zero block at 36857

>>> Source unpacked.

Buildfile: build.xml

prepare:

     [echo] Project:Xalan-Java version:2_6_0 build.xml $Revision: 1.206 $

    [mkdir] Created dir: /var/tmp/portage/xalan-2.6.0/work/xalan-j_2_6_0/build

    [mkdir] Created dir: /var/tmp/portage/xalan-2.6.0/work/xalan-j_2_6_0/build/classes

xml.compile:

     [echo] Compiling DTM implementation and utilities

    [javac] Compiling 186 source files to /var/tmp/portage/xalan-2.6.0/work/xalan-j_2_6_0/build/classes

    [javac] javac: target release 1.1 conflicts with default source release 1.5

BUILD FAILED

/var/tmp/portage/xalan-2.6.0/work/xalan-j_2_6_0/build.xml:256: Compile failed; see the compiler error output for details.

Total time: 1 second

!!! ERROR: dev-java/xalan-2.6.0 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 33, Exitcode 1

!!! build failed

```

----------

## G2k

mamma mia non sapete quanto mi piacerebbe poter programmare bene... :Crying or Very sad:  cmqe sono felice che altri possano fare quello che mi serviva da tempo! peccato solo che faccio da spettatore

----------

## Raffo

io volevo almeno provarlo, nn posso fare neanche da spettatore :\

----------

## flocchini

sono nelle stesse condizioni di raffo, ho compilato xalan usando blackdawn jdk ma ora mercury non parte... sto ebuild ha ancora bisogno di una bella revisione mi sa  :Wink: 

[sfog-ot] ma perche' tutte le lvolte che c'entra java si impazzisce? Sono sfortunato io o e' un problema interinseco di tutte le sue miliardi di librerie? 

/me che odia java

[/sfogo-ot]

direi che torno ad amsn

----------

## Thrain

Sì, secondo me è Java  :Laughing:  ...

a me francamente non piace affatto come linguaggio (anche se ho cominciato a programmare proprio da lì), ma certo ha qualche potenzialità. Il difetto maggiore secondo me è che è leeeento.

Comunque se riuscite a farlo partire provatelo perché è eccezionale. Soprattutto l'ultima release, la 1709.B7, con il supporto VERO alla webcam (in ricezione).

Ciao

----------

## iridium103

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> [..]
> 
> [sfog-ot] ma perche' tutte le lvolte che c'entra java si impazzisce? Sono sfortunato io o e' un problema interinseco di tutte le sue miliardi di librerie? 
> 
> /me che odia java
> ...

 

no, è java che è frustrante  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  , anche a me crea un bordello di problemi..

----------

## flocchini

sono riuscito a farlo andare... premetto che avevo java 1.5

1- compilo il compilabile con 1.5

2- switcho (con java-config -S) al vecchio 1.4 per compilare xalan

3- ri-switcho alla 1.5 e compilo il resto

4- tri-switcho alla 1.4 e facio partire mercury (altrimenti non trova una libawt, anche se ho provveduto a linkarla dove la richiede e persino a copiarla... nada)

e funge, anche se con caratteri un po' schifosi

Non ho capito se dipende dai miei 27000 pacchetti java installati o dai casini interinsechi che si porta dietro il linguaggio. Resta un peccato perche' il client secondo me ha delle ottime potenzialita'

Cmq sono contento di non essere solo nel mio odio  :Wink: 

----------

## Raffo

l'odio è potente in me..... nn voglio ritornare alla 1.4 e nn capisco perchè nn debba andare con l'1.5...

----------

## [hammerfall]

uhm io ho un problema un po' strano: smascherata l'ebuild la installo senza problemi (gran parte delle dipendenze le avevo gia' installate) lancio il programma da utente normale e vedo crearsi l'icona nel tray e aprirsi prima un popup (avviso dell'autore riguardante alcune modifiche) e poi comparire lo splash col logo del programma. a questo punto non va piu' avanti col caricamento dell'applicazione: non occupa risorse e  non dice nulla in console. qualcuno sa come far generare un qualche log? Mi viene il dubbio che l'utente normale non abbia i privilegi per qualche compito richiesto da mercury, purtroppo da root non riesco a farlo partire perche' non ho nel path java  :Razz:  a qualcuno capita la stessa cosa?

----------

## Raffo

ok, sono riuscito ad emergere xalan modificando l'ebuild, facendogli applicare una patch. se a qualcuno interessa posso postare il procedimento seguito.

ora però ho un problema con dev-java/commons-net che mi da questo errore: 

```
 [javac] ^

    [javac] /var/tmp/portage/commons-net-1.2.2/work/commons-net-1.2.2/src/java/org/apache/commons/net/smtp/SMTP.java:440: as of release 1.5, 'enum' is a  

keyword, and may not be used as an identifier

    [javac] (try -source 1.4 or lower to use 'enum' as an identifier)

    [javac]         Enumeration enum;

    [javac]                     ^

    [javac] /var/tmp/portage/commons-net-1.2.2/work/commons-net-1.2.2/src/java/org/apache/commons/net/smtp/SMTP.java:447: enum types must not be local

    [javac]         enum = _replyLines.elements();

    [javac]         ^

    [javac] /var/tmp/portage/commons-net-1.2.2/work/commons-net-1.2.2/src/java/org/apache/commons/net/smtp/SMTP.java:447: <identifier> expected

    [javac]         enum = _replyLines.elements();

    [javac]              ^

    [javac] /var/tmp/portage/commons-net-1.2.2/work/commons-net-1.2.2/src/java/org/apache/commons/net/smtp/SMTP.java:447: '{' expected

    [javac]         enum = _replyLines.elements();

    [javac]                                      ^

    [javac] 100 errors

BUILD FAILED

/var/tmp/portage/commons-net-1.2.2/work/commons-net-1.2.2/build.xml:56: Compile failed; see the compiler error output for details.

Total time: 2 seconds

!!! ERROR: dev-java/commons-net-1.2.2 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 32, Exitcode 1

```

sul forum ho trovato questo topic https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-251170-highlight-commonsnet.html che consiglia di fare --oneshot... nn mi sembra una grande idea ma dicono che funziona... cosa mi consigliate?? ci provo??

----------

## Raffo

ha funzionato, sto usando mercury... gradevole devo dire... meglio della versione da me precedentemente provata...

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

installato correttamente ma non parte:

```
$ mercury

Could not find package mercury

Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: com/dMSN/Main

```

----------

## Thrain

@ProT-0-TypE:

Installato manualmente o con emerge?

PS:

Provate la 1709_rc1 che è simpatica  :Razz:   :Very Happy: 

Ciao

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

con emerge. La versione consigliata da te!

----------

## Thrain

Uhm... azz allora non so che dirti... a me va a meraviglia... e di errori Java non ne so niente e non ne voglio sapere niente  :Very Happy:  ...

Googlato un po'? Forse trovi qualcosa nel forum... oppure chiedi lì...

Ciao

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

si ho googlato e ho cercato nel forum di mercury ma nulla. Che virtual machine hai? quella della Sun?

----------

## FMulder

Ho sistemato il vecchio ebuild per l'utilizzo con l'ultima versione di questo client, la 1709 RC8.. dovrebbe essere l'ultima release candidate prima della 1709 final.

Questo è il link del bugzilla:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=77141

Ricordo che mercury dalla 1709_rc7 supporta la piena ricezione e trasmissione di webcam e videoconferenza.

Con questo ebuild ho aggiunto due flag:

1- flag "cam", con cui potete abilitare il supporto per la TRASMISSIONE della webcam, e per la conversione degli stream della webcam in file quicktime. Ricordo che la ricezione avviene anche senza questa flag abilitata. Avete bisogno di scaricare alcuni file da mettere in /usr/portage/distfiles.. facendo un emerge avrete tutte le informazioni che cercate.

2- flag "flash", con cui potete ricevere e visualizzare correttamente i Winks animati. Senza questa flag non avrete alcuna segnalazione che avete ricevuto un wink. Preferisco mettere una flag perché nella versione originale dell'ebuild veniva rimosso un file relativo ai file flash, perché a quanto pare l'autore di Mercury ha usato una libreria trial o qualcosa del genere, per cui tra vedere e non vedere preferisco dare la possibilità di scelta... comunque nell'ebuild è spiegato.

Per installare mercury, dovete innanzitutto scaricare l'ebuild aggiornato (mercury-bin-1709_rc8.ebuild), e i due file "icon32.gif" e "mercury.sh Startup Script".

Andate nella cartella in cui avete scaricato i file, poi (supponendo che le cartelle indicate esistano, che altrimenti vanno create, e supponendo che il vostro make.conf indichi la cartella /usr/local/portage come portage overlay ecc)

```

cp mercury-bin-1709_rc8.ebuild /usr/local/portage/net-im/mercury-bin

cp icon32.gif mercury.sh /usr/local/portage/net-im/mercury-bin/files

ebuild /usr/local/portage/net-im/mercury-bin/mercury-bin-1709_rc8.ebuild digest

```

l'ebuild è hard masked per cui dovete dare

```

echo "=net-im/mercury-bin-1709_rc8" >> /etc/portage/package.unmask

```

dopodiché, se volete installare tutto, date

```

USE="cam flash" emerge mercury-bin

```

altrimenti se volete eliminare una delle due componenti extra, togliete la flag in questione dal USE.

Fatemi sapere se lo provate e se è tutto ok  :Wink: 

EDIT: Scusate, avevo dimenticato il "digest" alla fine del comando di ebuild... cercate di capirmi, erano le 5 del mattino quando ho scritto il post  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## elBivio

 *FMulder wrote:*   

> Fatemi sapere se lo provate e se è tutto ok 

 

Ti ringrazio per l'ebuild di Mercury, ma ho qualche problema dovuto alla mia niubbaggine, l'emerge finale dice che non trova il file Manifest

l'unico altro errore che ho precedentemente è

```

# ebuild /usr/local/portage/net-im/mercury-bin/mercury-bin-1709_rc8.ebuild

expecting two arguments.

```

grazie

elBivio

----------

## flocchini

```
ebuild /usr/local/portage/net-im/mercury-bin/mercury-bin-1709_rc8.ebuild 

expecting two arguments.
```

mettici un "digest" in fondo

```
ebuild /usr/local/portage/net-im/mercury-bin/mercury-bin-1709_rc8.ebuild digest
```

cosi' crea il manifest che chiede dopo  :Wink: 

----------

## elBivio

funziona a meraviglia!! grazie a fmoulder e fiocchini!

mi permetto di dare un consiglio a quelli piu niubbi di me, prima di installare questa ebuild, installate la precedente  :Rolling Eyes: 

non so se era scontato...

elBivio

----------

## FMulder

 *elBivio wrote:*   

> funziona a meraviglia!! grazie a fmoulder e fiocchini!
> 
> mi permetto di dare un consiglio a quelli piu niubbi di me, prima di installare questa ebuild, installate la precedente 
> 
> non so se era scontato...
> ...

 

Figurati  :Smile: 

Più che altro... perché vuoi installare la precedente?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## elBivio

 *FMulder wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Più che altro... perché vuoi installare la precedente? 

 

perchè senza non partiva mercury, l'installazione andava a buon fine ma poi lanciando mercury mi dava un'errore e diceva di andare a vedere nel log, ma ancora non aveva creato la cartella {HOME_DIR}/Mercury e quindi nemmeno il log,

così ho tolto tutto, reinstallato la rc_1 e upgratato con il tuo ebuild e tutto è andato a posto.

mi son fatto sto viaggio perchè ho pensato che il 1709_RC8.zip fosse solo un'aggiornamento e non l'intero prg, ma mica son sicuro di quello che dico  :Laughing: 

elBivio

----------

## FMulder

 *elBivio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> perchè senza non partiva mercury, l'installazione andava a buon fine ma poi lanciando mercury mi dava un'errore e diceva di andare a vedere nel log, ma ancora non aveva creato la cartella {HOME_DIR}/Mercury e quindi nemmeno il log

 

ho controllato.. in effetti in una installazione pulita non funziona, a meno che non si crei a mano la cartella ~/Mercury.. quindi non è necessario installare la versione precedente, basta dare mkdir ~/Mercury  :Smile:  ho sistemato lo script di wrapping in modo da creare in automatico la dir e ho segnalato il bug all'autore di mercury

----------

## Raffo

installato, ma la webcam nn va... il sistema la rileva, ma mercury sembra di no...

output di dmesg 

```
quickcam: QuickCam USB camera found (driver version QuickCam USB 0.6.3 $Date: 2005/04/15 19:32:49 $)

quickcam: Kernel:2.6.11.5 bus:2 class:FF subclass:FF vendor:046D product:0870

quickcam: Sensor HDCS-1020 detected

quickcam: Registered device: /dev/video0

usbcore: registered new driver quickcam

```

mercury

```
Looking for video capture devices...

- Failed detecting VFWAuto.

- Failed detecting SunVideoAuto classes.

- Failed detecting SunVideoPlusAuto classes.

- Finished detecting V4LAuto classes.

Starting detected classes... (This might take some time)

- Done.

Present video capture devices:

```

 :Confused: 

----------

## FMulder

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> Starting detected classes... (This might take some time)
> ...

 

Resta effettivamente per un po' di tempo fermo a questo punto?

Ho avuto qualche problema con la creazione dell'ebuild perché ci sono delle piccole questioni di posizionamento delle librerie, infatti a seconda dei punti in cui vengono inserite non vengono rilevate da mercury (anche se segnala che sono installate) e causano problemi vari.. uno di questi era proprio un errore simile al tuo, in cui passava direttamente dalla riga che ho quotato alla riga successiva (Present video capture devices) in cui non segnalava nessuna cam, appunto...

comunque ricontrollo l'ebuild, ma per una volta non credo sia quello il problema..

----------

## Raffo

no, nn si ferma per qualche tempo, ma istantaneamente salta quel passaggio. i test delle librerie però me li da tutti passati...

----------

## Thrain

[MP]

Ci si rivede, FMulder  :Wink:  !

Da Mercury a Gentoo, tutto Made in Italy  :Very Happy:  !

[/MP]

Sostengo ancora decisamente che tutta la colpa di questo casino sia da riferire a Java  :Evil or Very Mad:  !

Con tutto il buon lavoro che ha fatto Danny (il realizzatore di Mercury), tra porting e cose varie, non appena Kopete supporterà la webcam, potrò dire addio a Mercury  :Very Happy:  !

Anche se Mercury continuerà ad essere superiore su alcuni profili: può inviare disegni (più o meno), winks e roba varia... ma tanto prima o poi anche Kopete li supporterà... e sarà scritto in C++!

Comunque sia... se ho tempo provo il tuo ebuild e appena trovo una webcam provo a sistemare la questione delle librerie!

Intanto ottimo lavoro anche a te, FMulder  :Wink:  !

Ciao!

----------

## Raffo

ho avuto un problema nell'emergere xpp3 e ho compilato mercury con l'opzione --nodeps... può essere questo ad aver causato i miei problemi??

purtroppo nn posso compilarlo con java 1.4 visto che mi da degli errori (dovuti al fatto che tutti gli altri pacchetti java sono compilati con java 1.5)...

----------

## Giepi

Aaargh! supporta i giochi di msn!

quando gaim implementerà queste bellissime idiozie?  :Sad: 

----------

## FMulder

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> ho avuto un problema nell'emergere xpp3 e ho compilato mercury con l'opzione --nodeps... può essere questo ad aver causato i miei problemi??
> 
> purtroppo nn posso compilarlo con java 1.4 visto che mi da degli errori (dovuti al fatto che tutti gli altri pacchetti java sono compilati con java 1.5)...

 

mah non ho provato ma suppongo funzioni anche con java 1.5...

----------

## Raffo

xpp3 proprio nn riesco a compilarlo con java 1.5... mi sai dare un aiuto con queste benedette librerie?  :Smile: 

----------

## khelidan1980

Lo installato da poco,idem come sopra,la webcam funziona con altri programmi e enon con mercury,qualcuno ha risolto?

----------

## FMulder

Ho appena messo l'ebuild per l'ultima release... provate con quella... in ogni caso, per chi ha problemi di installazione, provate a installare un altra versione delle jdk java, o sun o blackdown, switchate a quella versione tramite java-config -S, vedete se si installa e poi al limite tornate alla versione che avevate prima...

----------

## spugna

 *unz wrote:*   

> io aspetto che gAim implenti il plugin ... mi piace troppo questo client ... è come l'alimentari sotto casa che alle medie ti dava delle stupende pizzette rosse per la ricreazione ... ti è entrato nel cuore e non hai la forza di abbandonarlo ...

 

Quoto.

----------

